# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  ■□■□■ پیام‌نور و مزایا و معایب آن!! ■□■□■

## Majid.V.Z

سلام
امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
رفقا الآن ک نزدیک انتخاب رشته هستش واجب دونستم که تجربیاتم رو در این دو ترمی که گذروندم باهاتون به اشتراک بذارم.

مزایا:
۱. اجباری نبودن کلاس‌ها
۲. کم هزینه بودن نسبت به سایر دانشگاه‌ها
۳. رنکش نسبت به دانشگاه‌های غیر دولتی خیلی بالاتره
۴. با سواد شدن دانشجو
۵. آماده شدن دانشجو برای کنکور ارشد (خیلی از رتبه ۱ های ارشد از بچه‌های پیام‌نور هستن)

معایب:
۱. درهم بودن برنامه‌ریزی دانشگاه
۲. نداشتن اساتید مجرب و باسواد
۳. نداشتن محیط خوب و درخور عنوان دانشگاه و دانشجو
۴. نداشتن امکانات کافی از قبیل آزمایشگاه و سایت و...
۵. جزوه ندادن استاد
۶. تنها ۶ نمره‌ی میان‌ترم دست استاده
۷. سوالات از تهران طرح می‌شن و طراح سوال استاد نیست
۸. کسب نکردن معدل بالا در پیام‌نور
۹. داشتن کتاب‌های حجیم
۱۰. نداشتن سالن مطالعه
۱۱. خودخوان بودن درس‌ها در ترم تابستون ینی هیچ کلاسی در تابستون برای هیچ درسی تشکیل نمیشه

پ.ن: بچه‌ها اگه واقعا اهل درس هستین و رتبه‌ی خوب نیاوردین برین پیام‌نور وگرنه بهتون قول میدم بالای ۱۰ ترم کارشناسی رو تموم می‌کنین...

پ.ن: این دانشگاه در حق دانشجوهاش واقعا ظلم بزرگی می‌کنه!!

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Majid.V.Z


سلام
امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
رفقا الآن ک نزدیک انتخاب رشته هستش واجب دونستم که تجربیاتم رو در این دو ترمی که گذروندم باهاتون به اشتراک بذارم.

مزایا:
۱. اجباری نبودن کلاس‌ها
۲. کم هزینه بودن نسبت به سایر دانشگاه‌ها
۳. رنکش نسبت به دانشگاه‌های غیر دولتی خیلی بالاتره
۴. با سواد شدن دانشجو
۵. آماده شدن دانشجو برای کنکور ارشد (خیلی از رتبه ۱ های ارشد از بچه‌های پیام‌نور هستن)

معایب:
۱. درهم بودن برنامه‌ریزی دانشگاه
۲. نداشتن اساتید مجرب و باسواد
۳. نداشتن محیط خوب و درخور عنوان دانشگاه و دانشجو
۴. نداشتن امکانات کافی از قبیل آزمایشگاه و سایت و...
۵. جزوه ندادن استاد
۶. تنها ۶ نمره‌ی میان‌ترم دست استاده
۷. سوالات از تهران طرح می‌شن و طراح سوال استاد نیست
۸. کسب نکردن معدل بالا در پیام‌نور
۹. داشتن کتاب‌های حجیم
۱۰. نداشتن سالن مطالعه
۱۱. خودخوان بودن درس‌ها در ترم تابستون ینی هیچ کلاسی در تابستون برای هیچ درسی تشکیل نمیشه

پ.ن: بچه‌ها اگه واقعا اهل درس هستین و رتبه‌ی خوب نیاوردین برین پیام‌نور وگرنه بهتون قول میدم بالای ۱۰ ترم کارشناسی رو تموم می‌کنین...

پ.ن: این دانشگاه در حق دانشجوهاش واقعا ظلم بزرگی می‌کنه!!


ممنون از مجید بابت توضیح خوبش...

ظلم که نه این دانشگاه صرفا برای شاغلین ساخته شده..تا دانشجویان عادی اما بخاطر مواردی از اغراد دیگه هم دانشجو میگیره..بعتر بود پذیرش رو دو سویه میکردن مثل ارشد...یکی شاغلین یکی عادی با اجباری بودن کلاس*

----------


## Majid.V.Z

> *
> 
> ممنون از مجید بابت توضیح خوبش...
> 
> ظلم که نه این دانشگاه صرفا برای شاغلین ساخته شده..تا دانشجویان عادی اما بخاطر مواردی از اغراد دیگه هم دانشجو میگیره..بعتر بود پذیرش رو دو سویه میکردن مثل ارشد...یکی شاغلین یکی عادی با اجباری بودن کلاس*


فعلا ک دانشگاه‌های علمی و کاربردی برای شاغلین ساخته شده و اکثرا کلاس‌هاش آخر هفته‌هاست

----------


## djamin

> فعلا ک دانشگاه‌های علمی و کاربردی برای شاغلین ساخته شده و اکثرا کلاس‌هاش آخر هفته‌هاست


حرف شما درسته.البته باید بگم پیام نور وزارت علوم برای این تاسیس کرد که اولین دانشگاه غیرحضوری باشه(همونجور که خود پیام نور هزار بار میگه)اما خوب مشکلاتش اصلا نمیبینن و افتخارمیکنن که فقط غیرحضوریه.درمورد علمی کاربردی هاهم باید بگم بجز اینکه اکثر مراکز اخر هفته ها یا عصرهاکلاس برگزارمیکنن یک سامانه غیرحضوری هم داره بنام ساتب که دقیقا مثل پیام نوره(دراین کار وزارت علوم واقعا ادم میمونه)که البته باید گفت به سختی پیام نور نیستش و برای کارمند هم هستش اکثر هم پودمانی هستش(7ترم خوندن)
واینکه میگید دانشگاه امکانات خوبی نداره بنظرم مقصر اول وزارت علوم هستش که دانشگاه خودش هرجور میخوان تاسیس میشن اما در روند غیرانتفاعی ها سخت گیری زیادمیکنه که اونم واقعا عجیبه.

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Majid.V.Z


فعلا ک دانشگاه‌های علمی و کاربردی برای شاغلین ساخته شده و اکثرا کلاس‌هاش آخر هفته‌هاست


اونم هیچ..درسته ولی غیر حضوری نیست اون..پیام نور بهتره براشون و فعلنی هم گفته نشده...ازاد هم پاره وقتش اینطوره*

----------


## Majid.V.Z

آپ :Yahoo (3):

----------


## maryam23

> سلام
> امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
> رفقا الآن ک نزدیک انتخاب رشته هستش واجب دونستم که تجربیاتم رو در این دو ترمی که گذروندم باهاتون به اشتراک بذارم.
> 
> مزایا:
> ۱. اجباری نبودن کلاس‌ها
> ۲. کم هزینه بودن نسبت به سایر دانشگاه‌ها
> ۳. رنکش نسبت به دانشگاه‌های غیر دولتی خیلی بالاتره
> ۴. با سواد شدن دانشجو
> ...


مزایا:
 1- در صورت سه جلسه غیبت در کلاس به شما نمره میان ترم تعلق نمیگیرد
4- دختر خاله من با این جمله شما خنده بر لب هایش جاری بست.
معایب:
2- اساتید دانشگاه دختر خاله من فارغ التحصیل دانشگاه های تهران هستند.
3- هدف از تاسیس دانشگاه پیام نور کم کردن دغدغه دانشجویان و خانواده ها از تحصیل در مناطق دور از محل سکونت یا حتی خارج از استان هست و از اونجا که دولت بودجه کافی برای همه شهرستان های کشور ندارد امکان فراهم کردن محیطی در شان دانشجو در دانشگاه پیام نور کاملا غیر ممکن است .
4- طبق قوانین دانشگاه پیام نور مرکز وجود آزمایشگاه در هر واحد دانشگاهی الزامی است در غیر این صورت مرکز دانشگاه مزبور پلمپ خواهد شد.
به قول شما کسیکه با سواد باشه موارد 5 و 6 و 7 براش اهمیت نخواهد داشت.

----------

